# SELinux Gallium na LLVM na Radeon 6650 problem

## m1k0

jeśli mam ustawione

```
m1k0@acerux ~ $ eselect mesa show

64bit r300 classic

64bit r600 classic

64bit sw gallium

32bit i915 classic

32bit i965 classic

32bit r300 gallium

32bit r600 gallium

32bit sw gallium

```

glxinfo działa należycie

```

m1k0@acerux ~ $ glxinfo 

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

```

natomiast, jeśli zmienię na 

```

acerux ~ # eselect mesa set 64bit r600 gallium

m1k0@acerux ~ $ eselect mesa show

64bit r300 classic

64bit r600 gallium

64bit sw gallium

32bit i915 classic

32bit i965 classic

32bit r300 gallium

32bit r600 gallium

32bit sw gallium

m1k0@acerux ~ $ glxinfo 

name of display: :0

LLVM ERROR: Allocation failed when allocating new memory in the JIT

Can't allocate RWX Memory: Operation not permitted

```

Czy ktoś dopomoże jak mam nadać zezwolenie SELinuksowe dla LLVM?

----------

